# Mini wurde gestern "in Betrieb genommen"



## etaine (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute, 
grad noch rechtzeitig vor meiner Entbindung habe ich es geschafft, meinen Fertigmini fertig zu machen. Mit meinem Riesenbauch war das ne rechte Schufterei. Und ich musste auch noch abpassen, dass die Gärtner, die diese ehemalige Müllhalde, die jetzt mein Gärtchen wird, fertig werden und mein Freund ausser Haus ist, damit der mir nicht alles aus der Hand nimmt. Die einzige Pflanze, mit die er nämlich umgehen kann, ist Eisbergsalat.
Voller Respekt musste ich beim Werkeln an die Riesenteichbesitzer denken und war gleichzeitig froh, dass ich nur ein Zwerglein zu bepflanzen hatte.
An dieser Stelle, v.a. noch ein herzliches Dankeschön an Christine, die geduldig meine Fragen beantwortet hat.
Als erstes habe ich mit dem von Christine´s empfohlenen Mini-Casher, den Humus aus dem halb vollgefüllten Becken gefischt, den die Gärtner unachtsam reingerecht haben.
Dann habe ich die Pflanzen aus den Originaltöpfchen geholt; versucht soviel Erde wiemöglich zu entfernen und z.T. in Körbe mit Sand und Kies gesetzt. Vorher, wie empfohlen mit Zeitung ausgekleidet. Beim Sumpfvergissmeinnicht war das am schwierigsten, weil das feine, dichte Wurzelwerk alles fest umschlossen hielt.
Die Sumpfzone hat mich am meisten gefuchst. Jetzt wüsste ich, worauf ich beim Kauf achten würde. Dass diese Sumpfzone genügend hoch und breit ist, z.B. Bei mir ist das Ding so schmal und auf der inneren Seite so niedirig, dass ich argwöhnisch die Pflanzen setzte. Auf der Höhe des Ablaufes habe ich __ Zwergrohrkolben gesetzt in Körben, um den Ablauf zu verschliessen. Daneben grosse Steine und Kies.
Dann habe ich in die Sumpfrinne Sand getan und __ Blutweiderich, das weisse Sumpfvergissmeinnicht und die __ Wasserminze gesetzt. Die Pflanzen waren z.T. höher als die Innenseite des Sumpfrinne und Körbe haben dort grössenmässig nicht reingepasst, deswegen habe ich versucht, den Sand so anzubringen, dass es geschrägt ist. Darüber Kies.
In halber Tiefe steht __ Hechtkraut im Topf. Und ich werde es wohl beschwatzen müssen, dass es blüt, da ich nicht soooo viel Sonne habe. Aber ich war so hingerissen von der Pflanze, dass ich sie einfach pflanzen "musste".
Und am Boden des Beckens steht noch eine Seerose, die vorerste mal "aufgebockt" wurde, damit sie ihre Blätter der Tiefe anpassen kann und Tannenwedel. Könnte sein, dass der Korb für den Tannenwedel etwas klein ist. Da muss ich vielleicht noch was tun.
Aussen rum steht Münzkraut, Zwergfrauenmantel, Kalmusgras, überige blaue Hornfeilchen, ein kleiner __ Fächerahorn und ein paar gerette __ Farne. Einen der Farne muss ich noch versetzen.
Anschliessend habe ich die Freude am Tand an mir entdeckt und habe das Teichlein noch mit blauen Terrakottakugeln sowas versehen.
Am liebsten hätte ich noch eine grössere blaue Kugel, die  ein "Lochmuster" hat und wo mein eine Kerze od. ein Teelicht  reinstellen kann. Damit es nachts schön leuchtet. Weiss jemand, wer sowas versendet, in unseren Baumärkten hab ich nix gefunden.
Wo alles fertig ist musste ich nachts an bepflanzte Zinkwannen und Moorbeete denken. Bin ich noch normal?
So und jetzt versuch ich Superspezialistin mal ein Bild anzuhängen.
Schöne Grüsse aus Passau
Doris


----------



## Trautchen (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mini wurde gestern "in Betrieb genommen"*





etaine schrieb:


> Wo alles fertig ist musste ich nachts an bepflanzte Zinkwannen und Moorbeete denken. Bin ich noch normal?



Leider 
.

du wurdest angesteckt mit einem ganz gefährlichen Virus, 
Du hast jetzt ´ne Teichklatsche wie wir alle hier...

und verlaß´Dich drauf es ist nicht heilbar, es läßt sich vielleicht manchmal bissi unterdrücken aber irgendwann bricht es dann wieder mit voller Wucht aus.

Aber erstmal hast Du ja jetzt was anderes vor... 

Alles Gute für Dich und toi, toi, toi...
Wir wollen natürlich Bilder sehen...


Schöner Teich!


----------



## katja (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mini wurde gestern "in Betrieb genommen"*

hallo doris,
wegen deiner blauen lichtkugel.....
ich hatte da so ne idee, ein ganz toller keramikversand, die führen zwar keine kugel, aber vielleicht gefällts dir trotzdem http://h1394834.stratoserver.net/jo...ufacturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

ansonsten, respekt  mit kugelbauch so fleißig 

von mir ebenfalls alles gute für die geburt!


----------



## Christine (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mini wurde gestern "in Betrieb genommen"*

Hallo Doris,

sehr schön geworden! Da darfst Du mit Recht stolz auf Dich sein! 

Was Deine Infektion angeht - Anke hat es ja schon gesagt - der Teichvirus. Äußerst ansteckend und unheilbar. Außert sich insbesondere im Frühjahr durch Jucken in den Fingern. Leichte Linderung verschafft rege Teichbautätigkeit. Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir in der Hinsicht in Zukunft noch mehr von Dir sehen werden 

Jetzt erst einmal ganz feste die Daumen gedrückt und alles Gute für Dein ins Haus stehendes "Großprojekt"!


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mini wurde gestern "in Betrieb genommen"*

Hallo Doris,

ich hoffe, es geht Dir/Euch gut? Ich bin grad über Deine blaue Kugel gestolpert:

http://www.poetschke.de/orbiz/DigiT...gp&query=leuchtkugel&los.x=17&los.y=7&los=los


----------



## etaine (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mini wurde gestern "in Betrieb genommen"*

Hallo Christine,
grad komme ich aus dem Krankenhausurlaub. Morgen muss ich dann entgültig einrücken, da kommt dann die Kaulquappe.
Super, das mit der blauen Kugel. Genauso eine will ich und kann sie mir jetzt bestellen. 
Eine ähnliche unglasierte steht da schon am Teich. Es war ein Teicheinweihungsgeschenk.
Ansonsten, dem Teichlein geht es auch gut. Ich hab das Gefühl, man kann den Pflanzen jetzt schon beim Wachsen zusehen. Ich hab noch Wasserfarn (heisst er auch so?) und ne Wasserhyazinthe schwimmen lassen.
Das Wasser ist verdächtig klar, obwohl ich ja die Humusfischerei am Anfang hatte. Aber vielleicht kommt es auch daher, dass ich den Garten wegen der Rasensamen sprengen muss und es zweimal täglich auf das Teichlein regnet.
Als leidenschaftliche Gärtnerin, die früher andere Dimensionen umgegraben hat, hätte ich mir nie gedacht, dass mir das Teichlein so eine Freude bereiten könnte. Ich stehe ganz oft davor und freue mich einfach.
Da ich ja von einem eigenen Haus träume mit einem passablem Grundstück, wird sich wohl rauskristallisieren, dass der Garten um den Teich geplant werden wird.
Aber jetzt bin ich erst mal umgezogen und schaue seelig auf das hiesige Gewässer.
Einen schönen Tag und Grüsse aus dem regennassen Passau
Doris


----------



## Minigarten (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mini wurde gestern "in Betrieb genommen"*

Hallo Doris !

Habe hier im Forum ein wenig Deine Geschichte verfolgt. Ich verstehe Dich, ich habe auch nur einen gaaaanz winzig kleinen Garten mit einem Badewannenteich, aber ich bin ewig mit meinem Mann am werkeln, immer wieder neue Ideen und wir stehen oft mehrmals täglich davor und staunen und schauen. Toll, wie du das mit dem Teich, mit großem Kugelbauch alles hingekriegt hast!!! Kannst stolz sein auf Dich.

Alles Gute für Dich, das Baby und Deinen Freund und viel, viel Freude weiterhin mit Teichlein und Garten.

Liebe Grüße

Karin aus Vorarlberg / A


----------



## etaine (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mini wurde gestern "in Betrieb genommen"*

Hallo Karin und alle Miniteichfreunde.
Ja das kann ich gut verstehen. Mein Freund muss auch grad fleissig meine "Gartenpläne" ausführen. 
Ich bin ja ganz happy, dass alles vor der Entbindung noch so gut geklappt hat. Jetzt so nach dem Kaiserschnitt würde ich das nicht mehr so hinkriegen, glaub ich. Dafür kann ich mein Teichlein geniessen. Es ist jetzt ca. 3 Wochen in Betrieb, glaub ich. Die Pflanzen sind schon recht gewachsen. So gar eine kleine Libelle hat sich eingefunden. Man freut sich ja fast über gegliches Getier, v.a. in der Stadt.  Na gut, Mücken machen da die Ausnahme.
Und hier noch ein paar Fotos vom Teichleben. 
Liebe Grüsse 
Doris
Erste Bild: Teich gleich nach der Entstehung
Zweites Bild: 3 Wochen später
Drei und Vier: Wildes Getier


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mini wurde gestern "in Betrieb genommen"*

Hallo Doris,

schön, das es Dir gut geht.

Nett ist ja auch der Urlauber da an Deinem Ministrand...


----------



## etaine (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mini wurde gestern "in Betrieb genommen"*

Hallo Christine.
Vielen Dank. Auf dem Foto sieht man eine meine zwei Katzen. Eigentlich habe ich nur noch eine. Mein Kater hat mich nach 14 Jahren verlassen. Nein, nicht überfahren. Er ist zur Nachbarin gezogen, die ihn wie ein Baby umherträgt und ihm jeden Wunsch von den Augen liest. Am Strand hier meine nun verbliebene Katze Minnie, die ebenfalls 14 Jahre und eine glücklose Jägerin ist. Da müsste ihr schon eine todessehnsüchtige Maus ins Maul springen. Sie hat´s halt nie gelernt. Aber man kann sehen, sie fühlt sich auch ohne Jagd pudelwohl und trinkt nun nur noch Teichwasser.
Während meines Krankenhausaufenthaltes hat meine grosse Tochter ein paar Kaulquappen vor Waldarbeitern gerettet, die dort gerodet und gegraben haben. Das Wasserloch ist tatsächlich weggegraben.
Jetzt habe ich hier Kaulquappenasyl und bei den ersten wachsen schon die Hinterbeine und sie werden täglich fetter. Ich weiss ja, dass man in so einem Mini keine Tiere setzen soll, zumal ich ja auch noch in der Stadt lebe. Aber jetzt sind sie nun mal zu Wasser.
Wann wird wohl die beste Zeit sein, sie wieder auszusetzen? Und wo? Geborgen wurden sie an einem Wasserloch am Fussgängerweg. Daneben fliesst die Ilz. Und dazwischen ist es an manchen Stellen sumpfig. Aber Teich ist keiner in der Nähe. Auch habe ich da vor Wochen schon mal __ Frösche hüpfen sehen. Über Tipps bin wiedermal dankbar. 
LG
Doris


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mini wurde gestern "in Betrieb genommen"*

Hallo Doris,

tja - das ist "gefährliches" Terrain. Kaulquappen dürfen der Natur eigentlich nicht entnommen werden. Da sie aber sonst umgekommen wären, war ja wohl Gefahr im Verzug. Und da sie eh keine Dauerbewohner sind, ist auch das mit dem Mini nicht ganz so schlimm. 

Sind bei Euch keine weiteren Teiche und ähnliches in der Nähe? Dann würde ich sie in den Sumpf entlassen nahe ihrem Geburtsgewässer. Wenn Du - auch wenn es in der Stadt ist - aber in einer Siedlung mit vielen Gärten wohnst, kannst Du sie selbst entscheiden lassen. Wahrscheinlich flüchten sie eh, bevor Du es mitbekommst, dass sie fertig sind.


----------



## etaine (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mini wurde gestern "in Betrieb genommen"*

Hallo Ihr Lieben
Jetzt möchte ich noch ein Foto reinstellen, wie sich mein Teichlein  nach 7 Wochen entwickelt hat. Unglaublich. Ihr kennt das vielleicht. Aber für mich als Anfängerin ist das super und ich wachse stets ein paar Zentimeter, wenn ich mir die Bilder selber anguck.
Anfänglich skeptisch, wie es sich an der Nordseite entwickeln wird, bin ich täglich begeistert von der "grünen Hölle". Ich hab es nicht bereut, ein "Schattenteichlein" angelegt zu haben. Kein Algenproblem. Immer noch klares Wasser, obwohl schon mal Blätter vom überstehenden Apfelbaum reinfallen.
Anfänglich hat das Sumpfvergissmeinnicht geblüht. Jetzt kommt grad das Pfenningkraut, das wild wuchert. __ Blutweiderich und __ Wasserminze wartet auch noch. Und wenn __ Hechtkraut und die Seerose nicht blühen wollen, da es zu schattig ist, freue ich mich wenigstens über das schöne Grün, das sie mitbringen.
Erstes Foto. So sah der Teich unmittelbar nach Entstehung aus:
Das zweite Foto wurde vor ein paar Tagen nach einem Regenguss aufgenommen. Hier ist der Teich grad mal 7 Wochen alt.

Grüsse aus der Traufe
Doris


----------



## niri (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mini wurde gestern "in Betrieb genommen"*

Gallo Doris,

dein Teichlein ist wunderschön geworden !
LG
Ina


----------

